# new born kittens



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

hocus had her kittens this mornin so heres afew pics 4 u all
























hope you enjoy


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Congratulations  They look adorable. Such a shame there are no long haired kitties and thank you for your pm


----------



## appaloosas (Mar 3, 2009)

wiccan said:


> hocus had her kittens this mornin so heres afew pics 4 u all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they are gorgeous!


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

thanx i'm so in love wit the tiny things cant stop lookin at them lol


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

I cant see them


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

how about, you tell me where u live so I can cuddle them all!!!?? :blush2: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: they are soooo cute!!


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

cherrie_b said:


> how about, you tell me where u live so I can cuddle them all!!!?? :blush2: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: they are soooo cute!!


lol thanx but mum wont even let me cuddle them shes very protective which is good shes being a great mum am really happy sh has only got up once to eat and drink and went straight back when one made a noise


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh so cute - especially the little black and white. Looking forward to the updates.


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Aww congrats on the cute new arrivals.


----------



## Sassysas (Mar 3, 2009)

Aww...wow.They are adorable!!!


----------



## Lost Soul (Mar 13, 2009)

LOL! Way too many cute things here! XD


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

thanx there all doing well this morning and never seem to stop feeding lol mums very protetive so i havent managed to sex them yet 
afew more pics hocus has just eatten so excuse her messy face lol
















the one wit extra toes 








lil bundle


----------

